# Kool Kitty Enclosures



## Gracie

Jeremiah


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I really love these. 

Our cats are inside-only and they love our screened in porch. Its part of the deck so it looks out over the lake and its constant traffic of birds, squirrels, chipmunks and their favorite, lizards. 

They spend a good part of their day out on the porch, lounging or pretend-stalking.

Our master bedroom is enormous though and I would love to build some _catwalks_. It has to wait though - other things are higher priorities.


----------



## Harry Dresden

[URL='http://adam-cowherd-construction.com/pet-friendly-home-remodels/']
	
[/URL]


----------



## Harry Dresden




----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Jeremiah


I hope someone paints it a couple of coats before it gets wet. It sure looks like yellow pine. The support posts look like they're treated timbers, but everything else looks like pine. The lattice work on top looks nice, but it'll have to be spray painted from top and underside. Also, the stair rails are sitting on the ground, which means they'll eventually rot. They should've been on concrete or bricks. A very nice design, but wrong material. For a few dollars more, it could've been something that would've lasted a very long time.

Also, it would've been better and cheaper to build it almost entirely out of PVC pipe. Then, it wouldn't need painting and it would last until someone tore it down. A lot cheaper in the long run. Just curious, are they going to mow the grass, or just let it grow? Where is the shelter from the rain?

The vertical span of the enclosure wire should be supported with horizontal pieces between each posts, half way between the ground timbers and the top cross beam. It would not only give strength and support for the enclosure wire, but give the cats walk boards all the way around the pen.

Nice idea, but needs a little more thought put into it. My guess is that excluding the paint, the cost so far is between $1,000 and $1,500.


----------



## Gracie

Hell...seeing most of these pics makes me wanna build such a place for ME, lol.


----------



## Gracie

Harry Dresden said:


>


THAT is awesome!


----------



## Gracie

Sonny Clark said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone paints it a couple of coats before it gets wet. It sure looks like yellow pine. The support posts look like they're treated timbers, but everything else looks like pine. The lattice work on top looks nice, but it'll have to be spray painted from top and underside. Also, the stair rails are sitting on the ground, which means they'll eventually rot. They should've been on concrete or bricks. A very nice design, but wrong material. For a few dollars more, it could've been something that would've lasted a very long time.
> 
> Also, it would've been better and cheaper to build it almost entirely out of PVC pipe. Then, it wouldn't need painting and it would last until someone tore it down. A lot cheaper in the long run. Just curious, are they going to mow the grass, or just let it grow? Where is the shelter from the rain?
> 
> The vertical span of the enclosure wire should be supported with horizontal pieces between each posts, half way between the ground timbers and the top cross beam. It would not only give strength and support for the enclosure wire, but give the cats walk boards all the way around the pen.
> 
> Nice idea, but needs a little more thought put into it. My guess is that excluding the paint, the cost so far is between $1,000 and $1,500.
Click to expand...

Shingles. And some eaves. And hidey holes. And a door to get inside the house in cold weather but they can go outside if they wanna.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope someone paints it a couple of coats before it gets wet. It sure looks like yellow pine. The support posts look like they're treated timbers, but everything else looks like pine. The lattice work on top looks nice, but it'll have to be spray painted from top and underside. Also, the stair rails are sitting on the ground, which means they'll eventually rot. They should've been on concrete or bricks. A very nice design, but wrong material. For a few dollars more, it could've been something that would've lasted a very long time.
> 
> Also, it would've been better and cheaper to build it almost entirely out of PVC pipe. Then, it wouldn't need painting and it would last until someone tore it down. A lot cheaper in the long run. Just curious, are they going to mow the grass, or just let it grow? Where is the shelter from the rain?
> 
> The vertical span of the enclosure wire should be supported with horizontal pieces between each posts, half way between the ground timbers and the top cross beam. It would not only give strength and support for the enclosure wire, but give the cats walk boards all the way around the pen.
> 
> Nice idea, but needs a little more thought put into it. My guess is that excluding the paint, the cost so far is between $1,000 and $1,500.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shingles. And some eaves. And hidey holes. And a door to get inside the house in cold weather but they can go outside if they wanna.
Click to expand...

Is that yours? For your cats?


----------



## Gracie

No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.


----------



## Gracie

Sorry Sonny. I got snarky.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.




Git yer buns down to the shelter and adopt a couple of feline friends.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.


Yes, they're nice pictures. I design and build custom bird cages. I love building things. It's interesting to see what others design and build. I'm sorry about your cat. Yes, I did read about it.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sorry Sonny. I got snarky.


No problem, you're fine.


----------



## Gracie

Sonny Clark said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're nice pictures. I design and build custom bird cages. I love building things. It's interesting to see what others design and build. I'm sorry about your cat. Yes, I did read about it.
Click to expand...

It's been a "wonderful" target to get brownie points. So much fun fun fun for some.

Anyway....here is one that would be really inexpensive. They can go outside to get fresh air and just watch passersby and still have access to the house in cold weather or if threatened:


----------



## Gracie

Luddly Neddite said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Git yer buns down to the shelter and adopt a couple of feline friends.
Click to expand...

No. Health probs. If and when something happens to me...they would be not protected any more cuz I wouldn't be here to make sure. I'm done with furkids. 2 left, both dogs. And they are 10 & 11 years old. I hope I outlive them so I can see to their passing with love...not strangers. But, no guarantees.


----------



## Gracie

I really like this one... but if I had a cat and I were Jeri, I would put some fake ferns and stuff in there so they can peek out of the "bushes".


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're nice pictures. I design and build custom bird cages. I love building things. It's interesting to see what others design and build. I'm sorry about your cat. Yes, I did read about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a "wonderful" target to get brownie points. So much fun fun fun for some.
> 
> Anyway....here is one that would be really inexpensive. They can go outside to get fresh air and just watch passersby and still have access to the house in cold weather or if threatened:
Click to expand...

Nice. And a nice design also.


----------



## Gracie

Ooh. Ooh. I would want this one!! For ME and the cat. If i had a cat. So ME. And the dogs. lol


----------



## Gracie

Sonny Clark said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they're nice pictures. I design and build custom bird cages. I love building things. It's interesting to see what others design and build. I'm sorry about your cat. Yes, I did read about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's been a "wonderful" target to get brownie points. So much fun fun fun for some.
> 
> Anyway....here is one that would be really inexpensive. They can go outside to get fresh air and just watch passersby and still have access to the house in cold weather or if threatened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. And a nice design also.
Click to expand...

Under the eaves too. Won't get rained on as much.
Why not stack a shitload of rabbit cage hutch thingies on top of each other with cut outs of sections to connect to the others? And a wooden or metal gutted file cabinet for a hidey hole bed? CHEAP!


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Ooh. Ooh. I would want this one!! For ME and the cat. If i had a cat. So ME. And the dogs. lol


Very nice. And very expensive also.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

1 plank from window to walkway. Chicken wire. Ta da!


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


>


Very cheap looking. Ugly, really. But, it serves the purpose I guess.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Sonny Clark said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cheap looking. Ugly, really. But, it serves the purpose I guess.
Click to expand...

Not ugly if yer a cat, lol. Tree for sharpening claws, dirt to sniff, plants to hide under. And to hide from human sight...plant reeds and tall stuff..like honeysuckle...on outside. Or ivy. It will grow like crazy and be one big shrub covering it.


----------



## Gracie

Not sure of finances with Jeri...just tossing some ideas out there for her. Take what she wants, ignore the rest, combine ideas.
If you build bird enclosures, you can do the same, Sonny.


----------



## Gracie

Lattice!! 17 bucks per 4x8 panels.


----------



## Gracie

Now THIS is neat! Tunnels to get to it!


----------



## Gracie

Back yard section. Nobody can see it except the cat(s).


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cheap looking. Ugly, really. But, it serves the purpose I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not ugly if yer a cat, lol. Tree for sharpening claws, dirt to sniff, plants to hide under. And to hide from human sight...plant reeds and tall stuff..like honeysuckle...on outside. Or ivy. It will grow like crazy and be one big shrub covering it.
Click to expand...

Well, yes, I'm sure that cats would love it.


----------



## Gracie

Yep. Mine would have. But she had free range cuz she never left her "territory"..which was the back yard with the dogs (her guards, lol) and the front yard (food. Birds) which she rarely went in to. She loved the back yard. It was her turf. I even put ladders against the back yard sheds so she could climb up easily and nap on top. Oh, she did love my garden. All of us do.


----------



## Gracie

If ya got a lot of trees...a cat walk!


----------



## Gracie

Sonny Clark do you have pics of some of the stuff you built? Lets see!


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark do you have pics of some of the stuff you built? Lets see!


Yes, I have pictures. I'll find them and send them in the morning.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark do you have pics of some of the stuff you built? Lets see!





Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark do you have pics of some of the stuff you built? Lets see!


I'm looking for them now. Give me a minute.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Not sure of finances with Jeri...just tossing some ideas out there for her. Take what she wants, ignore the rest, combine ideas.
> If you build bird enclosures, you can do the same, Sonny.


I don't have cats. I have about 40 Society Finches. I built their cages. One cage is 20 cu.ft., and the other is 21 1/2 cu. ft.

I have a third one that's about half finished, and it's 13 1/2 cu. ft.. I also build the nests from wicker baskets and 3/8 in. grass rope. I've had the birds for 2 1/2 years now. I started with 8, and they multiple.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> Sonny Clark do you have pics of some of the stuff you built? Lets see!


I'll have to send them in the morning. I'm trying to find them now. I have them on Disc somewhere in my office here.


----------



## Gracie

I love finches. And all birds, actually. One of the many nurseries we have here, has a HUGE enclosure with love birds, finches, a few parakeets. All in the same area. It's gorgeous. And being in the back of the nursery....lots of plants to choose from to put in there with them. Nearby is a small koi pond. I go there not to buy plants but to just sit and listen to the birds and the waterfall of the pond.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> I love finches. And all birds, actually. One of the many nurseries we have here, has a HUGE enclosure with love birds, finches, a few parakeets. All in the same area. It's gorgeous. And being in the back of the nursery....lots of plants to choose from to put in there with them. Nearby is a small koi pond. I go there not to buy plants but to just sit and listen to the birds and the waterfall of the pond.


----------



## Sonny Clark

Gracie said:


> I love finches. And all birds, actually. One of the many nurseries we have here, has a HUGE enclosure with love birds, finches, a few parakeets. All in the same area. It's gorgeous. And being in the back of the nursery....lots of plants to choose from to put in there with them. Nearby is a small koi pond. I go there not to buy plants but to just sit and listen to the birds and the waterfall of the pond.


I just posted the picture here in this thread. They're the only pictures I've found so far. I'll keep looking for the others, or I'll take more pictures.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Gracie said:


> Jeremiah



Gracie, thank you for these ideas!  You create some of the most wonderful threads and I am grateful for you.  You truly have a gift of creativity and it is a blessing to many who read your threads.  Thank you!  

I believe that slab is only 6 ft. wide ( thought it was 7ft but it isn't -  but if I dig out a foot wider I can put some plants around the edges so it will end up being 7 ft. wide)  but it is long and I want to put floor to ceiling screen the cats can't tear and put up lots of fun cat walks for them!  I already have quite a few potted plants/ and a few palms to scatter around for them to hide under.  I want to string some toys from the ceiling that they can play with and build a little tub / pond with a fountain that they can sit on the ledge and be cool on hot days. (I'll have to build it up with paver stones on the edges because there is no opening to set it down in the ground)   I reckon I'll put a wood roof on it so it doesn't get too hot for them and some beds like you suggested.  There are many great ideas on this thread!  Thank you so very much.  You are sweet and I love your ideas!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Gracie said:


>


I love these cat walks!  These cats are beautiful and healthy looking too!  They look like they are having a big time!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Gracie said:


> No. Jeremiah is building an enclosure for her kitty so it is an inside only kitty. Thought I would post some cool pics so she can get ideas of one to build.
> I don't have a cat. It died. Just read the FZ. Oh. Wait. You have.


I'm so sorry for your loss, Gracie.  Losing a cat companion is a very sorrowful thing because they make such wonderful friends.  Cats are very loving animals and very in tune to us.  More than we may know.  When I had an accident last year my cats were acting real sad and stayed by my bed when they should have been outside playing.  They just hovered over me like they were watching over me and suffering with me.  I will never forget that.  My bull broke out and came to my outside bedroom doors to look in the window on me too.  Even he knew something was wrong because I wasn't able to walk.  I couldn't go out there and see him.  So he came to me!   It meant a lot to me to know they were concerned about me!  I feel very loved by my animals and thank the LORD for bringing them to me.


----------

